# Crown race seating - home made



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

I've always used an old stem and chunk of pipe to seat crown races on forks.
Recently ran into a fork that had the swollen section for the race seat much higher than usual - the stem wouldn't go down over it.
Looked around the house for something that would have enough give to go around the steerer tube and not deform the race but be stiff enough to drive the race on.

Had a great idea and drilled a 1 1/8" hole in a hockey puck with a hole saw. Works great, even on those flimsy aluminum races. Can even take a knife or file and cut a chamfer to sit down on the race.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## SkidVicious (Apr 24, 2005)

i use a 1.5" abs pipe you can get at the home depot, it has an ID of 1.25", no damage to the crown race, if the pipe gets damaged, you can cut it down...easy & cheap.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

I've been using a length of 1 1/4" white pvc for many years & many headsets.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

1 1/8 hole in my oak work bench. Works wonders. Gonna have to bore another hole for the tapered head tubes appearing in the collection though.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

SkidVicious said:


> i use a 1.5" abs pipe you can get at the home depot, it has an ID of 1.25", no damage to the crown race, if the pipe gets damaged, you can cut it down...easy & cheap.


Same here, easy!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Slash5 said:


> I've always used an old stem and chunk of pipe to seat crown races on forks.
> Recently ran into a fork that had the swollen section for the race seat much higher than usual - the stem wouldn't go down over it.
> Looked around the house for something that would have enough give to go around the steerer tube and not deform the race but be stiff enough to drive the race on.
> 
> Had a great idea and drilled a 1 1/8" hole in a hockey puck with a hole saw. Works great, even on those flimsy aluminum races. Can even take a knife or file and cut a chamfer to sit down on the race.


I made 2 thick walled long/high rings. one 0.1mm bigger dia than the majority of the tube and one 0.1mm bigger than the bottom part where its bigger dia, half half diamters kinda. i thought i would use one a hammer and the other one as to avoid damaging the race itself. I also made another "bottom" part out of some heavy polymer just to be safe. Turns out the plastic wasn't needed. And the top one that slides and bangs into the bottom ring was unnecessary too, I just use the bottom part now like a sliding hammer.

Works great.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

..._useth yer teeth, ya sissies!_ (insert 'Raiders'-smilie here)


----------

